
Ask HN: How Lucrative Is Salesforce Certification? - le-mark
Does anyone have experience with Salesforce.com certifications? Is there a demand? Is it worth the time and expense to obtain? Thanks!
======
JSeymourATL
You'll see primary demand in NYC & LA. Current barometer, 32 open positions in
the $120K+ range nationwide. 260+ open positions in the $85-105K range.

>
> [https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=%22Salesforce+Certification%22...](https://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=%22Salesforce+Certification%22&l=)

